# 'Mannequin Hands"-flesh toned polish



## Cherrymint (Mar 10, 2010)

Looking for recommendations for polishes that look close to my "skin color"! I'm NC25  and have found that MAC's Abalone Shell *LE...boooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





* is the perfect one for me! Any dupes for this color? I heard that Chanel's "Inattendu" is pretty close. Also OPI's Coney Island Cotton Candy might be a good one. I would greatly appreciate your help! and feel free to post any of your favorite "mannequin hands" inspired nail polishes for your specific skin tone!


----------



## claralikesguts (Mar 10, 2010)

Try OPI Tickle My France-y. I'm NW15 and TMF is obviously darker than my skintone


----------



## Cherrymint (Mar 11, 2010)

That color is sooo pretty! I will definitely check it out. Thank you for the suggestion. <3


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 11, 2010)

i was gonna say coney island cotton candy is a good one, its really matches my skin pretty well though i am paler than you.


----------



## Cherrymint (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey everyone! So a little update in my search, I found 3 colors that I like for that flesh/nude toned look. Here they are:

-OPI in "Samoan Sand" *makes my nails look very natural*
-Jessica in "Creamy Caramel" *bought at random beauty supply at the mall*
-Mirage in "French Touch" *bought at random nail salon/spa/shop near my house*

I know the last two are probably not very well known brands but they are perfect in their own way! All unique but work great for me. I really need to take comparison pics to show you how amazing they look *in my eyes*...hopefully soon! Hope this helped anyone looking/going for the same look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't forget to share your own if any!!


----------



## Caderas (Aug 29, 2010)

I've seen OPI's Malaysian Mist look really good on peachier skin tones as a nude polish!!


----------



## Kitiara (Aug 31, 2010)

You could always get a clear nailpolish and mix it with some mineral powder foundation. That way its a very close match to your skin


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 31, 2010)

Did you see Revlon "Gray Suede" in the Nail Polish thread in the Product Swatches subforum?


----------



## User67 (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cherrymint* 

 
_Hey everyone! So a little update in my search, I found 3 colors that I like for that flesh/nude toned look. Here they are:

-OPI in "Samoan Sand" *makes my nails look very natural*
-Jessica in "Creamy Caramel" *bought at random beauty supply at the mall*
-Mirage in "French Touch" *bought at random nail salon/spa/shop near my house*

I know the last two are probably not very well known brands but they are perfect in their own way! All unique but work great for me. I really need to take comparison pics to show you how amazing they look *in my eyes*...hopefully soon! Hope this helped anyone looking/going for the same look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't forget to share your own if any!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How do you like Samoan Sand so far? I actually just bought that polish myself. But, I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Cherrymint (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kitiara* 

 
_You could always get a clear nailpolish and mix it with some mineral powder foundation. That way its a very close match to your skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Oh yeah! I forgot people have used pigments and glitters...etc. to make custom nail polishes! Thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## Cherrymint (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_How do you like Samoan Sand so far? I actually just bought that polish myself. But, I haven't tried it yet._

 
I like it! It's not as creamy as abalone shell, and the coverage is a bit sheer...but after like 2 coats I like the outcome. It makes my nails look very nice and polished IMO. I think I could even do some french tips with this color as a base and it would look grand! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you enjoy it as much as I do!


----------



## sillylilacs (Sep 3, 2010)

If you don't mind dishing out the money, I believe Chanel Inattendu if very close to Abalone Shell. And maybe look at CCOs, I don't think Abalone Shell sold out in the Colorforecast stuff, so maybe you'll find it there as well.

=) Good luck!


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Sep 17, 2010)

Natural Talent by Fingerpaints is really pretty! I'm an NC42 and it is still pretty natural looking!


----------



## jackieheartsyou (Sep 17, 2010)

I just bought a nail polish today because this idea popped into my head. It's LA Colors Mega Watt


----------



## Cherrymint (Sep 25, 2010)

One more for you guys to try...Essie "Jazz". It's similar to OPI Tickle My France-y but it has less of a mauvey hint to it, more beige. Just got it and love it! Again, I have to swatch these soon...thanks for all the suggestions! Keep 'em coming please...hehe.


----------



## Cherrymint (Oct 11, 2010)

Finally got around to swatch/compare my nude polishes.
All polishes side by side:




On my nails *for comparison purposes, I did 3 coats of each (although some didn't need 3 for an even/nice application*:
Pinky: OPI "Samoan Sand", Ring: Essie "Jazz", Middle: Mirage "French Touch", Index: Jessica "Creamy Caramel", Thumb: MAC "Abalone Shell"

Outside in direct sunlight:




Indoors/Artificial light:




Indoors/Natural light:






Please excuse the horrible application/messy+dry cuticles...didn't take time to clean it up for pics.
BTW I'm holding MAC's Golden Nectar High-Light Powder *LOVE as a highlight/blush*


----------



## Caderas (Oct 14, 2010)

Ohh, good swatches!!  I'm only NC20, but I do love those colors.  I've been eying Samoan Sand, but now I'll have to get it.


----------



## Meryl (Nov 1, 2010)

I think I'm leaning towards Samoan Sand...


----------

